# Thapcrim's comforter



## andy volkerts (Apr 29, 2014)

Just bought this pontiled bottle from  flea bay, with a super neat in making flaw. Does anybody know what this product was?? I realize some kind of medicine, but of what type, must have had some serious dope in it..............Andy


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 30, 2014)

It provided blanket coverage for all that ailed you. [:'(] Sorry, that was bad.


----------



## botlguy (Apr 30, 2014)

Hey Andy, looks like you have a good one if it's like the one in Matt Knapp's book. Is it aqua, 4 3/8" tall, rectangular with rolled lip? If so he values it at $170 - 180. Got a picture?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 30, 2014)

HERE'S the bottle from a few years ago posted by Matt, nothing came of it though. I still can't find anything more.I saw the bottle Andy bought but knew it was out of range for me.I won't post the link for privacy reasons. I will link to Matt's site though.


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 30, 2014)

Hey Cows, that's the one, but the one I bought has a big gnarly glass inclusion in the side corner that was in the making. I just love crudities like that, I have searched almost everywhere and cannot find out what kind of medi it was. even Holsts pontiled medi guide didn't help.........Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 30, 2014)

Plus you just gotta love a name like Thapcrim............Andy


----------



## 2find4me (Apr 30, 2014)

Here is the imperfection show in the picture:


----------



## andy volkerts (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks for the pic, I do not know how to load pics into this site, just to old[]. Holsts says there are 25 to 100 of these out there, so , one would expect some info, but I cant find any.........Andy


----------



## RED Matthews (May 2, 2014)

have a thing for marks and mis-fits of glass and materials that ended up in or on bottles.  There has been a lot of them.  A lady that lives here in Camelot East, brought a little beer bottle to show me - the bird swing inside the bottle.   A Neat and Dangerous defect.  If it broke in filling - the pieces could do a lot of damage if swallowed. Another defect that is dangerous is a spike of glass created on the bottom of a jar made in the IS-62 press and blow process - when glass stuck to the hot plunger tip and lifted a glass spike on the bottom of a jar. RED M.


----------



## RED Matthews (May 5, 2014)

It looks like it could have been a pinch of glass that was dropped and blown against the side wall in the final blow.  Hard to tell w/o a hands on inspection.   RED M.


----------



## andy volkerts (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for the reply Red. I t is probably what you last came up with as it feels fairly smooth on the outside but has a big protrusion-wrinkle on the inside. Sticks into the bottle at least a quarter of an inch, and probably about 1/2 an inch long.......Andy


----------



## RED Matthews (May 8, 2014)

Great,  I am sure that is how it got there.   What a hobby this is.  I enjoy every day, reviewing what everyone finds and covers for all of us to enjoy.  RED M.


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 17, 2015)

thought I would resurrect this thread in the hope of someone knowing what this product was, and Cows joke was pretty good!!...........Andy


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 17, 2015)

Major Deja-Vu: I feel like I just saw this 4 hours ago. Are you messing with this bear's mind again, Andy?[X(]


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 17, 2015)

No Bear, I am not, your mind is stronger than you give credit for. I am just hoping that one day somebody will know what kind of quack cure/ this medicine was, and hopefully post an answer. Were you going thru the old posts again Bear??.........Andy


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 18, 2015)

Maybe it's misspelled. In the Icelandic tale and book there was a character named Thorgrim Bottlenose. The book in English I saw was published in 1866 but the tale goes back much further."the inner bight of the stream was already settled, and Thorgrim Bottlenose was the name of the man who lived there."THE SAGA OF GISLI THE OUTLAWMaybe this was one of those thing meant for one peoples of the time and not advertised.That's all I got, misprint and bottle related (Bottlenose). I don't see a Thapcrim at all, period, that isn't related to this post.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 18, 2015)

Not with this one, Andy. Did two posts on the same bottle get revived in one day?


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 18, 2015)

Anythings possible, I think that was back in the changeover period from blue to white, so to speak, it was a very rocky existence for the forums and some info got lost, and some got doubled up.............Andy


----------



## Vicky Renee (May 4, 2016)

*Thapcrims Comforter*

I just found a Thapcrims bottle while walking the creek. It's in excellent condition.


----------



## andy volkerts (May 4, 2016)

Way cool Vicky, its worth between 180.00-200.00 dollars if it is pontiled, and I will bet that it is, cause of that gnarly rolled inward lip. Now I know where four of them are


----------



## westKYdigger (May 5, 2016)

Would it help to know where these were found to possibly narrow down an information search for background?  Vicky, can you give us a general location, like what part of the state you found it in?  Andy, do you have any idea where the other examples came from?


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 5, 2016)

I think you meant "it would help" WKYD 'cause it most defiantly would. Welcome to the forum Vicki and please fill us it. I don't mean exactly, but maybe the state or neighboring state. General area anyway.


----------



## Vicky Renee (May 5, 2016)

*Thapcrims*



westKYdigger said:


> Would it help to know where these were found to possibly narrow down an information search for background?  Vicky, can you give us a general location, like what part of the state you found it in?  Andy, do you have any idea where the other examples came from?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I found the bottle in a creek just South of Dallas Texas
> First bottle Ive found that i couldnt find much info on.


----------



## Vicky Renee (May 5, 2016)

Yes its pontiled


----------



## andy volkerts (May 6, 2016)

I have no idea of where they came from, as I bought mine off e-bay and the other one I saw at a Reno bottle show several yrs ago. and another one was told to me by another collector who had seen one back east somewhere. I have tried to search the name and have come up with nothing.


----------



## westKYdigger (May 6, 2016)

Wow.  To find a pontiled bottle in a creek in that condition probably means it just recently washed out of a trash pit or dump.  Go up stream and watch the banks closely for more glass.


----------



## Vicky Renee (May 9, 2016)

Will do, when this rain lets up


----------



## andy volkerts (May 29, 2016)

Have you gotten back to the creek??? inquiring minds want to know!!.........Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 14, 2016)

Time again to revive this thread in hopes of someone knowing something about this Quack-med/cure..........Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 23, 2016)

WOW!  Two years and over a thousand views, and nobody knows what this stuff was, I know it is rare whatever it was for, cause 4 bottles in five years is pretty rare........Andy


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Jan 15, 2022)

Supposed to be from New London, CT.


----------

